# Radio exec gets Sirius again about XM merger



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Here we go again....
http://www.nydailynews.com/business/story/475867p-400162c.html


> As XM and Sirius Satellite Radio gingerly monitor their busiest selling season, Sirius CEO Mel Karmazin has again raised the possibility the two companies could merge.
> While this would obviously have considerable impact on millions of present and future subscribers, there's no indication from either company a merger is imminent or even inevitable.


More....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Jim Cramer from CNBC has been beating this drum but it won't happen. E* couldn't convince the Justice Dept. that a monopoly of satellite providers would be OK on the video side, so WHY would they think it would be OK on the audio side?

It might be good for a stock rice bump if they agree to try and merge, but the price will come right back down when the Feds scotch the deal....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I wish they could do something to make the stock bump so that I could get out without a huge (not hugh) loss.


----------

